# Budgie rescue - does he look okay?



## Aspen-Spitfire (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone - this is Milo - we rescued him from outside about a week ago. He was under our daughters car and she saw his bright yellow in the thick grass and we fell in love w him. We don’t know what kind of condition he’s in and we don’t know much about budgies except for having had them when we were children and our parents took care of them. If I show this video I wondered if I can get some help. He’s quiet I know it’s a male based on the cere but I could be wrong. Any suggestions? There’s a white mark on his beak so we are wondering about that. It hasn’t gotten bigger and at night he sleeps well. At least I think so because he’s quiet. He chirps but not often. Thoughts?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He's beautiful, thanks for rescuing him. I cannot see the white spot on the beak, can you get a still picture of him so we can try zooming in on it to see the spot, it's possible that it is just normal flaking? Once a budgie is mature it is not possible to tell the age, he has lost the baby bars on his head so he is at least 4 months old, the next indicator of age would be to look at the eyes and see if you can see any iris which usually becomes visible around 9 months, although in some mutations you will never see the iris. In the video I don't see any iris in his right eye but I think I do see it in the left. I see that he is a bit nervous by the slight panting motion of his beak, that should stop once he is comfortable in his new home. How are his droppings looking, if you post a picture of them we can tell you if they look normal, however that is not a guarantee that all is well, having been outside you don't know what he was exposed to. Do you intend on keeping him, if so it would be a good idea to have him examined by an avian vet to make sure that he is not harboring anything, birds hide illness extremely well and by the time you see symptoms of illness the bird has likely been ill for a while. Keep talking softly to him and leave a radio or tv on for him if he is left alone. If he seems really nervous you can cover the cage on 3 sides which may help him to feel more secure. There is a lot of info on the forum regarding best practices in care be sure to check them out and let us know if you have questions, here is one on diet and nutrition Diet and Nutrition


----------



## Aspen-Spitfire (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> He's beautiful, thanks for rescuing him. I cannot see the white spot on the beak, can you get a still picture of him so we can try zooming in on it to see the spot, it's possible that it is just normal flaking? Once a budgie is mature it is not possible to tell the age, he has lost the baby bars on his head so he is at least 4 months old, the next indicator of age would be to look at the eyes and see if you can see any iris which usually becomes visible around 9 months, although in some mutations you will never see the iris. In the video I don't see any iris in his right eye but I think I do see it in the left. I see that he is a bit nervous by the slight panting motion of his beak, that should stop once he is comfortable in his new home. How are his droppings looking, if you post a picture of them we can tell you if they look normal, however that is not a guarantee that all is well, having been outside you don't know what he was exposed to. Do you intend on keeping him, if so it would be a good idea to have him examined by an avian vet to make sure that he is not harboring anything, birds hide illness extremely well and by the time you see symptoms of illness the bird has likely been ill for a while. Keep talking softly to him and leave a radio or tv on for him if he is left alone. If he seems really nervous you can cover the cage on 3 sides which may help him to feel more secure. There is a lot of info on the forum regarding best practices in care be sure to check them out and let us know if you have questions, here is one on diet and nutrition Diet and Nutrition


Hi Cody thanks so much! He is a handsome fella and I have tried to take a few photos here you go.
































View attachment 263977

View attachment 263976


----------



## Aspen-Spitfire (6 mo ago)

Aspen-Spitfire said:


> Hi Cody thanks so much! He is a handsome fella and I have tried to take a few photos here you go.
> View attachment 263973
> 
> View attachment 263974
> ...


I forgot to answer a few questions for you - yes we will definitely try to keep him. He’s eating but I’m afraid he’s eating mostly his millet treats 😂 but he’s eating his poop is firm will take a pic as well - I’ll check into a vet close by I have two GSDs and they are okay but I
Have a feeling Milo will need to get used
To that as well - he responds well to classical music and I also have the tv on w birds and streams playing at times not other budgies bc I hear that can upset him. He likes the sound of other birds …I think? 😕 he doesn’t chirp loudly when he hears it he just kind of cheets and talks a bit -


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

His left eye is in too much shadow to see it well, when you look at it do you see an iris ring around the eye?


----------



## Aspen-Spitfire (6 mo ago)

Aspen-Spitfire said:


> I forgot to answer a few questions for you - yes we will definitely try to keep him. He’s eating but I’m afraid he’s eating mostly his millet treats 😂 but he’s eating his poop is firm will take a pic as well - I’ll check into a vet close by I have two GSDs and they are okay but I
> Have a feeling Milo will need to get used
> To that as well - he responds well to classical music and I also have the tv on w birds and streams playing at times not other budgies bc I hear that can upset him. He likes the sound of other birds …I think? 😕 he doesn’t chirp loudly when he hears it he just kind of cheets and talks a bit -





Aspen-Spitfire said:


> Hi Cody thanks so much! He is a handsome fella and I have tried to take a few photos here you go.
> View attachment 263973
> 
> View attachment 263974
> ...


----------



## Aspen-Spitfire (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> His left eye is in too much shadow to see it well, when you look at it do you see an iris ring around the eye?





Aspen-Spitfire said:


> I forgot to answer a few questions for you - yes we will definitely try to keep him. He’s eating but I’m afraid he’s eating mostly his millet treats 😂 but he’s eating his poop is firm will take a pic as well - I’ll check into a vet close by I have two GSDs and they are okay but I
> Have a feeling Milo will need to get used
> To that as well - he responds well to classical music and I also have the tv on w birds and streams playing at times not other budgies bc I hear that can upset him. He likes the sound of other birds …I think? 😕 he doesn’t chirp loudly when he hears it he just kind of cheets and talks a bit -


Yeah so that bothers me a bit bc his right eye never dilates- hmmm 🤔


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

By GSD I am assuming you mean German Shepard, that may be a problem. You will need to keep the bird in a space where the dogs are not allowed, just the sight of a dog may be enough to frighten the bird and make him very uncomfortable, please take a look at this Cats (and Dogs) are Predators // Birds are Prey
You will need an avian vet or exotic vet that has experience with birds, the first link in this thread can help you to locate an avian vet Locating an Avian Vet//Accessing On-Line Vet Help


----------



## Aspen-Spitfire (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> His left eye is in too much shadow to see it well, when you look at it do you see an iris ring around the eye?


Okay better pic here! Yes I see an iris left eye


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

OK, then he is at a minimum 9 months or so old, beyond that there is no way to tell the age. It looks like he may also be missing the longest tail feathers, if he is, since he was outside, it is possible that he may have dropped them do to a stress response. If something tired to catch him by the tail, dropping the feathers is a way to escape, or he could have molted them out but I don't see any pin feathers on him that would indicate that he has been molting.


----------



## Aspen-Spitfire (6 mo ago)

Yeah see I wondered about his tail too - I just made an appt w the vet and thanks for the advice on the dogs - they are well behaved and yes they are kept outside of that room for sure - I did wrap the cage on three sides and it seems to
Help bc now he’s moved down to the other side where the food is - and is sleeping after he’s eaten a bit so I think that’s good - I have an appt on Wednesday and will be glad to let you know how he’s doing - in the meantime - I’ll do the best I can to keep lil Milo safe and happy 😃


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great, please do give an update after the vet visit.


----------



## obxdiva (Aug 11, 2020)

One of mine was found sitting on the neighbor's windshield wiper. He is now the best little bird! If they could only tell us where they have been and how far away. Best wishes on your guy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Thank you so much for rescuing Milo and giving him a safe and loving forever home!

What did you find out from his well-birdie check-up at the Avian Vet on Wednesday?*

*Cats and Dogs are Predators - Birds are Prey*

*I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. You would be better off to give him shredding toys instead.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Milo absolutely adorable  I hope his vet visit went well!

Meanwhile, you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through the links provided above, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

We hope to see you around and hear updates on how Milo is doing too!

Cheers 👋


----------



## Aspen-Spitfire (6 mo ago)

obxdiva said:


> One of mine was found sitting on the neighbor's windshield wiper. He is now the best little bird! If they could only tell us where they have been and how far away. Best wishes on your guy!


Thank you! I think it’s by design for sure and we are meant to find them. ❤ He’s going great and thank you!


----------



## Aspen-Spitfire (6 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Great, please do give an update after the vet visit.


Hi all - Milo is doing great - we are learning more and more everyday- he’s definitely getting bolder in his cage and we are learning how to find and look for good food treats etc. The vet visit went well though I still need to find an aviary vet and there is one but it’s a semi long distance away - she’s a busy lady bc my next appt is on September. Regardless Milo Is the greatest thing - he’s playful and has quite the personality - I worry he’s lonely …I spend a great deal of time w him - I work at times from home so it helps bc il on the same room w him lol and we talk lol. Thanks for the beginner tips and just wanted to say thanks for the quick responses and for helping us find our way w this cuteness -


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you for updating us on Milo! *


----------

